# What does it cost to dry corn?



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

What does it cost to dry corn, say per percentage point?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Depends on your dryer.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't have a dryer or bin storage. The local mill deduct 3% of the weight per point over 15.5% i. e. for 20.5% corn they would deduct 15% of the weight. I thought it was a bit steep.In the above eexample it comes out to roughly 50 cents a bushel if my calculations are correct.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

discbinedr said:


> I don't have a dryer or bin storage. The local mill deduct 3% of the weight per point over 15.5% i. e. for 20.5% corn they would deduct 15% of the weight. I thought it was a bit steep.In the above eexample it comes out to roughly 50 cents a bushel if my calculations are correct.


If you own your own dryer you can do it for a LOT less than that depending on your power supply and heat source. We have both natural gas and three phase at the farm. Nat gas is a lot cheaper than LP, three phase uses roughly half the amps as single phase and the motors are cheaper and more reliable than single phase motors.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Discbine I would say that is probably about right, costs a good bit to dry it down, I'm sure they have "done the math"....probably not making a killin at their price.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Discbine I would say that is probably about right, costs a good bit to dry it down, I'm sure they have "done the math"....probably not making a killin at their price.


It all depends on your energy supply, three phase is generally cheaper than single. Natural gas is a LOT cheaper than buying LP.

I'll have to dig up the numbers from last fall, it was considerably less than the price of $.50/bushel.

Big advantage to having your own dryer, you're not at the mercy of the hours of operation of the mill nor have to sit and wait if they breakdown or run out of room.


----------

